# Problem with bellsouth.net email address?



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Does the TCF have a problem with bellsouth.net email addresses or is the problem at the their end? I would really like to cancel my attglobal account (especially after what they did to me today) but every time I change the TCF to use my bellsouth account, I no longer get notified of new posts to threads I am following. They don't go to my online spam folder, so either they are not being sent or it is getting bounced w/o notification.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

We literally have thousands of bellsouth.net members and no one else is reporting anything similar.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Things are worse than I remembered. I never get the validation e-mail so my ID becomes useless until I change it back, whereupon I immediately receive a validation e-mail at the original ID. (Actually, it comes to my bellsouth e-mail since I have the attglobal account forwarded).


----------

